# Fire Alarm that alerts cell phone/house?



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm not sure, but your nearest fire station may know of one? Or you could google it- I love google!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I thought I recently saw a commercial for ADT that they were offering something like this. I would check with them. Short of that, you may be looking at some variation of home automation, which can be pricey, and, at least in my case-sometimes more of a headache than it is worth......like the faulty smoke detectors going off in the attic in the middle of the night.....:evil:
THere are quite a few home automation companies out there-maybe call a few and ask?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

for about $100 you can get a wireless home alarm system that you can add sensors to, including fire detectors. If you install one and still have a landline they can call various numbers for you. ADT like sytems will do the same thing except charge you a monthly fee. Pretty much a ripoff in my eyes. When you can install one that does the same thing and not pay any fees. Pretty sure most of them require a landline phone. Something less and less people have. I imagine someone will come up with a cell version soon. I have no idea what the transmission range is. I couldnt find any stand alone smoke detectors with remote annunciators.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah-my system is the only reason I have a "hard-line". I need it for other things tho, so it works for me. Incorporates video cameras, fire, smoke, burglar alarms, as well as calls me if the heat shuts down (it is a vacation home and I don't want the pipes to freeze). It calls until it gets an answer, which is sort of nice. Alternates between DH's cell, my cell and my oldest son, calling each number about every 5 minutes until it gets confirmation we got the message. Obviously a fire one would have to call the FD first, I would think, then the owner-or maybe simultaneously?


----------

